# Reemplazar bujia por un arco voltaico



## remramon2007 (Jun 23, 2008)

hola gente como estan?
les cuento que me encuentro trabajando en un proyecto para generar una chispa de de unos 3 a 5 mm con eso me conformo.
los equipos en que pienso utilizar estas placas es en un turbocalefactor, el funcionamiento de estos equipos se basa en un pulverizador por el cual sale el combustible y este al ponerse en contacto con la chispa de una bujia explota, es decir realiza la combustion. debido a que no se consiguen esas bujias se me ocurrio reemplazar la bujia por un arco voltaico.
estoy pensando en usar la bobina de una moto o el fly bac de un tv blanco y negro, pero... quiero saber si puedo desarrollar esto con algo mas estandar por ejemplo un transformador estandar y lo mas economico posible.
gracias por sus ideas y sugerencias.

un abrazo ramon


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jun 23, 2008)

yo pienso que seria lo mas recomendable la bobina que usan los  volkswagen sedan . son economicas,   y de buena corriente,   (que no sean de encendido electronico ni fuel inyection) sino de las que se usan con platinos.

y usarlas con un circuito oscilador para que haga la chispa.
suerte.

pero el hecho de que se usen bujias, es por que estan hechas para aguartar altas temperaturas  ya que vienen en porcelana, y  tambien pàra aislar el alto voltaje,
porque no pruebas adapatarle una bujia de carro.
suete.


----------



## Gradmaster (Jun 24, 2008)

Bueno si dices que vas a usar un arco en lugar de una bujia, ten en cuenta que las bujias son solo electrodos para que pase el mentado arco, puedes reemplazar la bujia por alambres. Lo que genera la chispa es la bobina, si en principio funcionaba con una bujia es logico pensar que ya tenia una bobina integrada, revisa y nos dices.

Exito.


----------



## remramon2007 (Jun 24, 2008)

buenas gente gracias por sus repuestas!
y es verdad Gradmaster el transformador ya lo trae  reemplazare la bujia por dos alambres y si funciona colocare dos electrodos tipo los que traen los calefones y justo ayer me dijieron lo mismo que me comentabas vos y armandolopezmx, "que las bujias solo son para aislar", asi que a probar con el transformador que traen los equipos. igualmente pienso desarrollar algo para reemplazar el transformador y todo el sistema, ya que ahora me pico el bichito de las ganas de armar esto jajaja!.
asi que a probar otras cosas pero en etapa de experimento, ya que esto esta solucionado.
y armandolopezmx voy a probar con la bobina de volkswagen sedan, lo que si algo que me preocupa es saber cuanta corriente consume una bobina de estas caracteristicas para trabajar ya que si hablamos de unos 5 A estamos habando de una fuente con un transformador de $80,00 (ochenta pesos), ya se que no es una fortuna pero... si se puede usar un transformador de 1 A estamos hablando de un transformador de $20,00 mas o menos.

esta tarde probare poner los cables del transformador que trae el equipo con unos alambres y luego les cuento, igualmente voy a desarrollar el sistema con generador de alta y todo completo jaja

un abrazo y gracias, ramon!


----------



## thors (Jun 24, 2008)

¿? por que no usas los encendidos de los electrodomesticos ( piezo-electrico)
como los de estufas ,cocinas , calefont 

saludos


----------



## asherar (Jun 24, 2008)

Cuando yo era chico (!), había unos encendedores que se conectaban a 220 V CA. 
Mas o menos era un cilindro a lo largo del cual se movía por dentro un taruguito, y todo dentro de un caño plástico. En la punta había unos orificios para entrada de gas y aire. 
Cuando lo mantenías apuntando para arriba, no pasaba nada. Cuando lo dabas vuelta el taruguito corría hasta la punta del cilindro y conectaba a este con un electrodo central en el extremo. Ambos estaban a 220V, así que te imaginás el chisporroteo que se armaba. 
Tal vez eso no te sirva pero me hiciste acordar. 

Para tu etapa de diseño, tené en cuenta que el campo de ruptura del aire seco normal es de 3000 V/mm. Si pre-ionizás con algún mecanismo tipo viento eléctrico o radiación UV ese valor baja notablemente. 

Yo, con una máquina de Wimshurst como la de la foto, he obtenido unos pequeños rayos de unos 5 cm o más ! 
Los electrodos eran: uno plano (r=5 cm) y otro esférico (r=15 mm) a unos 5 cm de distancia.

Solo para ilustrar (no es algo práctico para uso diario): 






Ese método piezoeléctrico del Magiclick da un voltaje que supera los 3kV/mm, pero no sé que corriente. 
No se si hay una corriente mínima para encender gases, pero no me parece que sea demasiado crítica. 
En un proceso explosivo la corriente de encendido no debería depender de la masa total de gas disponible. 
Lo que uno enciende es una pequeña porción de gas, y para eso se requiere poca energía. 
La explosión siguiente es un efecto en cadena causado por la energía que liberó el gas que 
se encendió primero. Tanto más gas se va encendiendo, tanto más energía disponible hay 
para encender más gas. Todo dura hasta que se acaba el combustible.


----------



## darknene (Jun 24, 2008)

Existen transformadores de alta comerciales , se utilizan en todos los hornos, calderas industriales. Se alimentan a 220v y sacan una salida de entre 6 y 12 Kv , tienen una conexion para cable de bujia como el de los coches , y yo he conseguido arcos de 30 mm, 

http://www.esacombustion.it/pdf/Catalogo/E5004S.PDF


----------



## asherar (Jun 24, 2008)

¿ Entonces ya lo tenés medio resuelto o vos querés armarte uno "fato-in-casa" ? 
¿ Te querés salvar del transformador de alta ? 

Cuando armaba láseres de N2, en el lab. de la facu tenía una fuente de AT, hecha con un oscilador de 12 Vpp y algunos kHz. 
Realimentabamos el primario de un fly-back de TV, dando una salida de ~ 7 kV en el secundario, que se metían en un triplicador de TV. De ahí sacábamos hasta 20 kV. 
Vos no necesitás corriente así que hasta ahi te puede servir.
Sin muchos cuidados especiales podés tener los 15 kV que buscás (para 5 mm de chispa). 

Saludos.

Ed: El primario del fly-back tenía unas 6 o 7 vueltas, más unas 3 o 4 en el lazo de 
realimentación. El secundario no lo tocábamos porque estaba metido en un pack 
cerámico. Los materiales de hoy en día te pueden permitir hacer algo más compacto 
y eficiente, sin tener que pagar demasiado. En especial si usas cosas bien estándar. 
Ajustando la frecuencia del oscilador se podía subir en tensión pero no mucho porque 
saltaban los transistores. De nuevo, hoy para lo mismo, deben haber componentes 
mejores. 

Éxitos.-


----------



## remramon2007 (Jun 24, 2008)

gracias! por toda las ideas que me han dado, en breve me pondre a investigar las ideas que me han dado igualmente un amigo me paso por correo el circuito para generar alta tension utilizando un oscilador un transformador elevador y luego un triplicador de tension.
el problema en si ya lo tengo solucionado ya que en el equipo en el que tenia el problema reemplazare la bujia por unos diodos! recien realise una prueba y funciono asi que en estos dias estare realizando una prueba mejor para ver si funciona todo como deberia jaja.
gracias por la idea del transformador que ya viene! los conozco porque unas hidrolavadoras que tenemos en el local donde trabajo los traen pero... Quiero armar mi propio elevador jaja aparte armandolo aprendere y sera mas divertido y aprendere mas de varias cosas jaja
gracias devuelta por toda la información que me enviaron y si a alguien le intereza el circuito elevador que me enviaron despues que lo arme y verifique un optimo funcionamiento me lo piden y lo subo.

un abrazo ramon


----------



## Darlin (Jun 12, 2011)

Prueba con este circuito 

 La salida del flyback creo que la puedes utilizar con la misma bujia conectan conectando el GND a tierra y el otro a la bujia


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 13, 2011)

> reemplazare la bujia por unos diodos!


 Se puede saber como pensás reemplazar una bujía 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 con unos diodos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------

